# Do I need a PCT for 250mg test e?



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm 17 and on my 8th week of test e and running for 10 weeks. Since it's a mild dose, do I need a PCT?

~Please don't rant at me, this was my decision so please respect that.

Thanks


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what were your gains like on that dose?


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

250mg test e is more than likely less than your actual natty testosterone, silly move. And yes i would do a proper pct.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

nar **** it whats the point .........17 on the juice lol


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

17....

Your still growing at that age, I think you need to spend your money on food mate, how long you been training? If your only 17 not long i would have thought


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

As pct will be needed and did u gain any thing on 250mg ?


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

kingdale said:


> what were your gains like on that dose?


Meh. Mostly strength gains... Still good experience for my 1st cycle though, ill up it to 500 on my next cycle in February


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Dani3l said:


> 250mg test e is more than likely less than your actual natty testosterone, silly move. And yes i would do a proper pct.


how come? i thought we produce 50mg per week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

(rant mode off).... 250mg will shut you down , whether you do a pct or not is up to you  , and no, just because you did a half assed cycle does not mean you can do a half assed pct.


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

got my first pair of dumbbells at 15 and was on and off, and then entered a proper gym at 16.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

WrathFreak said:


> got my first pair of dumbbells at 15 and was on and off, and then entered a proper gym at 16.


So you only been natty not even 2 year, lmfao:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Silly dose tbh. Yes I'd run a pct


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for your help everyone I really appreciate it! what could I run for my PCT?

Thank you!


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

HJL said:


> how come? i thought we produce 50mg per week.


Always thought it was alot more than that


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

HJL said:


> how come? i thought we produce 50mg per week.


you may have a point, i did readthat adult men produce between 4-10mg a day, dunno how true it is though.,


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Dani3l said:


> *250mg test e is more than likely less than your actual natty testosterone*, silly move. And yes i would do a proper pct.


monthly yes.250mg/week is way over natty test levels


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

250mg won't do **** mate if I was you would be hitting at least 400mg to make it worth while, what else ya taking?


----------



## Wiseman7 (Oct 24, 2012)

Forgot to add yeah take the advice and do the cycle proper with a pct


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

250 is enough to gain on, i know many people that used the same amount and grew very well, not that you need this at 17 but you made your choice and who am I to judge you....

Pct is personal choice, you may not need it at all, see how you get on

I suggest you do some serious research if you're going to be fcuking around with your hormones, especially at 17

A standard pct looks like this....

Nolvadex 20/20/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50

You should also read up on HCG, there is a good sticky at the top of this section


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

im not suprised i hear it alot where i live very young lads either taking prohormones or aas even in school, steroid use in what i call children is getting more noticeable and its a worry,

my advise to you would be stay natty untill your 20s and for god sake study feed that ffffffk sponge it needs water!!!!!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

steroids in school wtf


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

WrathFreak said:


> I'm 17 and on my 8th week of test e and running for 10 weeks. Since it's a mild dose, do I need a PCT?
> 
> ~Please don't rant at me, this was my decision so please respect that.
> 
> Thanks


1 word pmsl

this serious? :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

chopthebench said:


> steroids in school wtf


straight after double maths


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

dont be suprised people America have had problems with steroid use in schools for many years its only time that the Uk would follow suit, and the way you can buy prohormones and legal aas nowadays just may have made the problem worse.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats if their is a problem,,, i have only heard about the school rumer but i do know of one lad that took steroids when he was 16


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Dani3l said:


> 250mg test e is more than likely less than your actual natty testosterone, silly move. And yes i would do a proper pct.


Either a troll or an absolute idiot


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow you got dumbells at 15? i got a whole weight set messed around for a while got into a while later trained over 4 years natty and i bloodly grew very dam well ate lots all you need at that age even now i could gain quite that was over a year ago im 21 now i made a choice not out of vanity but out of reaching my goals to do a comp. and if u didnt gain to much off test 250 you have a crap diet and training first off novla would be enough 20mg a day take it before bed every night for 4 weeks should be fine. now common sence to get your pct stuff and now what to take before you pin or take a tab. and now stay off gear for at lest another year at lest!!! look at your diet fix it train hard you will grow since your very young you shoul bounce back pretty quite young guys usely do unless they are just unlucky so pray. dont mean to sound like a big D!(k but your not training long didnt gain much off that cycle and your very young next time think it over make sure you have everything down ok? most guys that seem like dicks about this are just trying to help you out good luck bro


----------



## BigPapaSmurf (May 19, 2009)

rippedgreg said:


> Either a troll or an absolute idiot


This is what I don't get. Whenever someone posts that they're 'only' using 250mg of Test a week virtually everyone chips in to say what a waste of time it is. The average man produces between 7 and 11 mg of test every 24 hours. This is 49mg to 77mg per week, with a mean average of 63mg per week. Even when you take off the ester weight of either Enanthate or Cypionate you're still looking at around 3 times the average test production of the average man.

A few months ago Dorian Yates posted the type of cycle he used off season when he was Mr Olympia, it included 750mg of test a week which pretty much everyone said was absolute bull**** even though thats around 10 times what the average man produces naturally, and that before you add in 600mg of nandralone peer week.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> you may have a point, i did readthat adult men produce between 4-10mg a day, dunno how true it is though.,


yes and the levels aren't constant, after training your test lvl crashes when ur natty lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yes and the levels aren't constant, after training your test lvl crashes when ur natty lol


plus as you get older your natural levels drop anyway

*thats also assuming you dont develop a condition (or have a genetic one) that lowers testosterone

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=testosterone+levels+by+age+group


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

BigPapaSmurf said:


> This is what I don't get. Whenever someone posts that they're 'only' using *250mg of Test a week virtually everyone chips in to say what a waste of time it is. *The average man produces between 7 and 11 mg of test every 24 hours. This is 49mg to 77mg per week, with a mean average of 63mg per week. Even when you take off the ester weight of either Enanthate or Cypionate you're still looking at around 3 times the average test production of the average man.
> 
> A few months ago Dorian Yates posted the type of cycle he used off season when he was Mr Olympia, it included 750mg of test a week which pretty much everyone said was absolute bull**** even though thats around 10 times what the average man produces naturally, and that before you add in 600mg of nandralone peer week.


its because you will still be suppressed at this dose and its been shown the more test you take the more you gain.

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long

Testosterone increases muscle mass and strength and regulates other physiological processes, but we do not know whether testosterone effects are dose dependent and whether dose requirements for maintaining various androgen-dependent processes are similar. *To determine the effects of graded doses of testosterone on body composition, muscle size, strength, power, sexual and cognitive functions, prostate-specific antigen (PSA), plasma lipids, hemoglobin, and insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) levels, 61 eugonadal men, 18-35 yr, were randomized to one of five groups to receive monthly injections of a long-acting gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) agonist, to suppress endogenous testosterone secretion, and weekly injections of 25, 50, 125, 300, or 600 mg of testosterone enanthate for 20 wk.* Energy and protein intakes were standardized. The administration of the GnRH agonist plus graded doses of testosterone resulted in mean nadir testosterone concentrations of 253, 306, 542, 1,345, and 2,370 ng/dl at the 25-, 50-, 125-, 300-, and 600-mg doses, respectively. *Fat-free mass increased dose dependently in men receiving 125, 300, or 600 mg of testosterone weekly (change +3.4, 5.2, and 7.9 kg, respectively).* *The changes in fat-free mass were highly dependent on testosterone dose* (P = 0.0001) and correlated with log testosterone concentrations (r = 0.73, P = 0.0001). Changes in leg press strength, leg power, thigh and quadriceps muscle volumes, hemoglobin, and IGF-I were positively correlated with testosterone concentrations, whereas changes in fat mass and plasma high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol were negatively correlated. *Sexual function, visual-spatial cognition and mood, and PSA levels did not change significantly at any dose. *We conclude that changes in circulating testosterone concentrations, induced by GnRH agonist and testosterone administration, are associated with testosterone dose- and concentration-dependent changes in fat-free mass, muscle size, strength and power, fat mass, hemoglobin, HDL cholesterol, and IGF-I levels, in conformity with a single linear dose-response relationship. However, different androgen-dependent processes have different testosterone dose-response relationships.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

250mg is not worth the shutdown if you ask me! :/

Too late now though...


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

WrathFreak said:


> I'm 17 and on my 8th week of test e and running for 10 weeks. Since it's a mild dose, do I need a PCT?
> 
> ~Please don't rant at me, this was my decision so please respect that.
> 
> Thanks


i personally would pct...do clomid and novla for 4 weeks, stay off until new year which gives you more time to plan a workout and diet, no harm in being safe and start from scrach again, if you choose to do another cycle (which im sure you will) do a minimum of 500mg pw for between 12-20 weeks...in the mean time, research, research and...more research


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

250mg is all i ever use, 400mg as been used in the past but i prefer 250mg.


----------



## mr meg (Apr 17, 2012)

I gained a lot on 250mg, Just started my course on 500mg after 3years! It's what you eat that counts.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

TO THE OP:

make sure you ****ing run hcg throughout your cycle. im 18 years old and i just did a 13 week cycle of tren/test/mast (first cycle btw), unless u wanna be depressed as **** for a while afterwords/limpdick and lose some gains etc then ull run hcg throughout. im recovering well now, i felt like absolute **** for a week, getting fatter every day n stuff, its not nice. keep on top of the problem matey!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Dani3l said:


> 250mg test e is more than likely less than your actual natty testosterone, silly move. And yes i would do a proper pct.


Dam, if you produce that you must be one of those genetic freaks we read and hear about


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

So its compulsory I run a PCT? Ok thanks people i really appreicate your help. Is Clomid and Nolva somethingI can buy over the counter?

~Thanks!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

WrathFreak said:


> So its compulsory I run a PCT? Ok thanks people i really appreicate your help. Is Clomid and Nolva somethingI can buy over the counter?
> 
> ~Thanks!


yh if u have fertility problems n breast cancer.

No you will need to source some.


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

So it's illegal? -_- Ok thanks, now I've learnt my lesson: Prepare PCT before I start a cycle.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

WrathFreak said:


> So it's illegal? -_- Ok thanks, now I've learnt my lesson: Prepare PCT before I start a cycle.


yeah lol, just go into a badass gym and ask for it.


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yeah lol, just go into a badass gym and ask for it.


My Gyms in a leisure centre :/


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> yeah lol, just go into a badass gym and ask for it.


and hope the guy doesn't laugh at you and lecture you on how much of a divvy you've been.


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks... Can I buy this stuff online?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

WrathFreak said:


> Thanks... Can I buy this stuff online?


http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.md/home.php


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

WrathFreak said:


> My Gyms in a leisure centre :/


im sure if you value your health and erect penis you will make a special effort to train as a one off in another gym, and purchase nolva/clomid from the people who work there.


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

If I order online will my mail get seized?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

No, wont get seized. But order it quickly because 2 weeks after your last jab you need to start. Have your testicles atrophied? I feel so wrong asking a 17 year old kid that lol.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

If the guys gonna do it why not give him helpful advice? 250 is fine, the most I've done pw is 400 and that's multi ester and I'm 16 stone with 8pc bf. Be sensible and make the gear work for you and not abuse it like many on this board mate. Sort diet out and training any questions pm me. I'm more than willing to help


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with PCT at your age.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd run a 4 week of nolva/clomid and have a loooong break before you think about cycle number 2 !


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats for your help people! Yeah my next cycle is in feb with dbol/teste/deca.... So Ill have clomid and nolva.... So why do packages get seized then?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't imagine why somebody would alter their hormones mid way through puberty. I'm no endo, but I can't imagine that being a smart move.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

WrathFreak said:


> Thats for your help people! Yeah my next cycle is in feb with dbol/teste/deca.... So Ill have clomid and nolva.... So why do packages get seized then?


**** sake lol give yourself room for movement. you did test only this time, next time do 400 or 500 test alone, then the cycle after that do dbol and test, then the cycle after that test deca dbol. build up, u will only end up burning out and having to run retarded gear doses to gain.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> **** sake lol give yourself room for movement. you did test only this time, next time do 400 or 500 test alone, then the cycle after that do dbol and test, then the cycle after that test deca dbol. build up, u will only end up burning out and having to run retarded gear doses to gain.


and what was your first cycle?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

kingdale said:


> and what was your first cycle?


what i was GIVEN!


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

just stick with test bud leave the multi cycles till later on in life apart from that dont take any at all at least finish puberty first and get training natty you will grow if training and diet is good, your mother father family are going to notice you going up and down in weight, i dint start taking steroids till i was 27yrs,

whats your stats anyway? whats your goal? are you thinking of going into bodybuilding comp? or you just want to get big quick?

another thing you said was you did not notice much weight gain just strenght seems to me like your training and diet are pants,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

its already been said, your body has not yet finished developing and you are already talking about more cycles , a few things i can surmise from your posts

you dont know much about steriods

you dont know much about how the human body works

you dont know much about nutrition

you dont know anything about PCT

im not calling you ignorant or stupid, but think you should spend some time reading /researching the above before doing anything else , this is a public forum and anyone can give 'advise' , however some of it might be wrong or some of the ppl giving it may know about as much as you do or less (theres also some very knowledgeable ppl here ), so educate yourself first then ask for advise to check what you have learnt and tie the 2 together.

either that or prepare yourself for some of the things that can go wrong when using AAS from an early age , notice i said can not will 

tbh the op is a minor @17 , i dont think this thread should be here , he doesn't need encouragement he needs education

now ive been honest but will also say i wouldnt take any notice myself of the above post ive just made when i was 17/18 and would do what i wanted anyway , however i now know i'd be wrong doing that


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

dailos81 said:


> dont be suprised people America have had problems with steroid use in schools for many years its only time that the Uk would follow suit, and the way you can buy prohormones and legal aas nowadays just may have made the problem worse.


I started my first cycle of sust 250 when I was 16 and at school so I can believe you.

Been doing it safely for years now and am 35yrs old with No aas related problems 

To the Op you are old enough to make your own mind up if you want to cycle "Its not advised due to the fact your pumping out some good hormones at that age" But how can I judge.

My advice is dont go silly with the dosages and make sure you get a good diet in you and hard training.

Personal Id use a pct like already said the standard nolva clomid would suffice.

Good luck and stay safe :thumbup1:


----------

